# EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwasser?



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwasser?​*Kommentar

Schon seit gestern geht das überall rum mit dem Vorschlag der EU-Kommission, den Aalfang in der Ostsee zu verbieten.

Für Fischer, aber natürlich auch für Angler, wie u. a. LN Online meldet:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...orden/Wird-der-Aalfang-in-der-Ostsee-verboten


> _Nach Ansicht der Brüsseler Behörde ist ein solches Verbot notwendig, da die Bestände aus ihrer Sicht zu niedrig sind. Das Verbot sollte im kommenden Jahr für Berufs- und Freizeitfischer gelten, teilte die EU-Kommission am Dienstag mit. Unbeabsichtigt gefangene Aale müssten demnach ebenfalls unverzüglich wieder freigelassen werden_



Das ist nun zuerst einmal ein Vorschlag, wie auch beim Baglimit Dorsch für Angler. Ob der dann als Verordnung auch in Kraft gesetzt wird, wird sich zeigen. 

Auch im Süßwasser gibt es ja schon länger die ersten Fangverbote für den Aal (Baden-Württemberg, Rhein/Nebengewässer).

Das ist bis jetzt allerdings noch Ländersache, NOCH kann die EU NICHT direkt ins Angeln im Süßwasser eingreifen wie bei den Fangquoten für Angler im Meer.

Ob das so bleibt, bleibt abzuwarten. Auch Baglimit Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch für Angler kam ja letztlich ohne rechtliche Grundlage (weil dafür grundsätzlich die Mitgliedsländer und nicht EU zuständig). 

Nur, weil sich die Mitglieder nicht wehrten, konnte das in der Verordnung durchgesetzt werden. 

Und inzwischen schafft sich die EU ja selber die Voraussetzungen, Angler im Meer dann auch rechtmäßig regulieren zu können, wir  berichteten, auch dazu Schweigen der Verbände:
Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes mit technischen Maßnahmen für die Erhaltung der Fischereiressourcen und den Schutz der Meeresressourcen

Der Sprung der Angel- und Fangverbote von der Küste ins Süßwasser, da sich ja die Mitgliedsländer die Beschneidung ihrer Rechte gefallen lassen, ist da sicher nicht unwahrscheinlich.

Auch Baden-Württemberg argumentierte ja schon mit europäischen Vorgaben zum Schutz des Aales beim Aalangelverbot im Rhein und Nebengewässern.

Dass sowohl am anderen Ufer in Frankreich, auch in Rheinland-Pfalz und Hessen etc. munter weiter Aal gefangen werden darf, stört die GRÜN-SCHWARZE Regierung in Baxen-Württemberg nicht weiter.

Auch nicht, dass man im Koalitionsvertrag zwischen GRÜNEN und CDU den Ausbau der Wasserkraft stehen hat. 

Der Wasserkraft, die vor allem den zum laichen abwandernden Aal in Massen schreddert.

Auch hier scheinen wieder Angler und Fischer der einfachere Gegner zu sein - und Wasserkraft ist ja grün und Kormoran muss geschützt werden.

Ein weiterer Punkt wird sein, in wie weit sich Angelvereine, Verbände und Bewirtschafter für Aalbesatz  engagieren werden, wenn den Anglern der Aalfang verboten wird. 

Während gerade Angelvereine und Verbände unter den Bewirtschaftern Geld und Arbeitszeit für den Aal in die Hand nehmen, bleiben Aalschreddernde Wasserkraft genauso unberührt wie der effektive Aaljäger Kormoran.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass nicht wieder einmal mit Einschränkung von Anglern und Fischern die Versäumnisse der Politik bei Reduzierung Wasserkraft und Kormoran kaschiert werden sollen...

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 02.09. 2017*

Diese EU-Leute drehen doch absolut hohl, wie es hier die Aussage des Europaabgeordneten Werner Kuhn (CDU) beweist:
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...ht-fangkuerzung-um-54-prozent-id17710931.html



> _Der Europaabgeordnete Werner Kuhn (CDU) äußerte am Donnerstag in Brüssel Unverständnis über die Vorschläge der Kommission. Sie gingen beim Hering über die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft hinaus, sagte er der Deutschen Presse-Agentur. „Diese hatte eine Fangmengenkürzung um 38 Prozent vorgeschlagen.“ Beim Dorsch hätten die Wissenschaftler ein Fangplus von acht Prozent für vertretbar gehalten, die EU-Kommission wolle die Quote aber auf dem stark gekürzten jetzigen Niveau halten. Über den Aal sei mit der Wissenschaft noch gar nicht diskutiert worden, da eine Auswertung der seit mehreren Jahren laufenden Besatzprogramme noch nicht erfolgt sei, sagte Kuhn. Die zuständigen EU-Minister werden voraussichtlich am 9. und 10. Oktober über die Vorschläge der Kommission entscheiden.
> Mit Blick auf den Aal, dessen Bestände als bedroht gelten, sprach Kuhn sich für eine Bestandsregulierung des Kormorans aus. Die Vögel fräßen mit Vorliebe Aal und ihr Bestand habe sich in den vergangenen 15 Jahren in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern fast verzehnfacht. „Der Fraßdruck hat enorm zugenommen“, sagte er. Derzeit gebe es im Nordosten etwa 20.000 Brutpaare - 2.000 würden laut Kuhn ausreichen. Er forderte einen europäischen Kormoran-Managementplan mit Abschussquoten._



Egal bei welcher Art, hier geht alles  scheinbar weit selbst über die Wissenschaftsempfehlung hinaus (da sind un. a. ja auch das anglerfeindliche "Wissenschafts"institut Thünen beteiligt).

Da werden wieder Angler wie Fischer verarscht. 

Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, dass hier irgendwas schiefging und massiv von Seiten der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie versucht wird, mit Aussagen in der Öffentlichkeit zu versuchen, Pflöcke einzuschlagen.
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Scholle90 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Die IUCN listet den europäischen Aal "als vom Aussterben bedroht" bzw. sollen die Bestände in den letzten 20 Jahren um 99% eingebrochen sein. Dafür gibt es sicherlich vielfältige Gründe, unter anderem auch die illegale Glasaalfischerei. Diese werden ja zu Tonnen nach Fernost geschippert. Die Glasaale sollen das "Elfenbein" Europas sein. 
Auch wenn laut den Fangmeldungen dieses Jahr ein gutes Aaljahr sein soll wird man also kurz über lang nicht über ein Verbot hinwegkommen. So bitter das auch ist. Aber gibt es ja für andere vom Aussterben bedrohte Fischarten bereits auch schon, diese sind halt nur  teilweise wirtschaftlich nicht so von Bedeutung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Der Glasaalfang (nicht Ostsee) wird übrigens sowenig wirksam angegangen wie Aalschreddernde Wasserkraft oder Kormoran.. 

Sonst wär ich dabei - aber wieder nur die Kleinen hängen, um die Politikeigenen Fehler zu kaschieren?

"Witzig" auch mit der Verbauung der Flüsse - gerade in B-W hat die GRÜN-Schwarze Koalition den Ausbau der Wasserkraft beschlossen, welche die Aale schreddert...

Um Politikversagen zu verbergen wird dann Angeln und Fischen auf Aal verboten statt dessen. 

Auch ne Art von Politik..

.. nicht meine allerdings.

Da krieg ich nur das Kotxxx.....


----------



## stefan0975 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Würde ich in diesem Fall mal begrüßen (auch wenn ich kein Freund von strengeren Regeln bin), die Aalbestände gehen ihrem Ende entgegen und wenn es keine Einschreiten gibt, wird der Aal wohl in 15 Jahren der Vergangenheit angehören. Es gibt noch genug andere Fischarten in der Ostsee die sich schneller reproduzieren und auf die das Angeln auch Spaß macht. Meine persönliche Einstellung geht auch so weit, dass ich Fische die selten sind zurück setze, was aber nun mal beim Aal teilweise schwierig ist und von den wenigsten so gehandhabt wird, somit scheint ein Verbot wohl leider sinnvoll...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Zuerst ein Verbot aalschreddernder Wasserkraft, die zum laichen abwandernde Aal in Tonnen häckselt, zuerst Kormoranreduzierung, dann EU-Fischerei (auch auf Glasaal) einschränken, dann auch überall und nicht nur in der Ostsee ...

So ists nur ein "hängt die Kleinen" um das eigene Politikversagen  der Großkopfeten in Politik und "Wissenschaft" zu kaschieren...


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

In der Eu Aalverordnung steht schon lange drin, dass man auch gegen Predatoren(z.B.:Kormoran) vorgehen kann oder muss. Das selbe  gilt für WKA's die man wenigstens zeitweise stilllegen kann.
Welcher Verband hat das bisher eingefordert und welcher Politiker umgesetzt?


----------



## exstralsunder (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Ok...das ist doch aber gar kein Problem.
Der DAFV wird das schon richten!
Zuerst kommt eine Erklärung, dass die Angler freiwillig eine Einschränkung des Angelns auf Aal hinnehmen werden.
Zudem wird ein Vorschlag unterbreitet, dass man den Aal nur noch vom 1.11.-31.12. jedes Jahres beangeln wird.
Natürlich wird das Mindestmaß auf 75 cm gesetzt. Untermaßige Fische und sämtlicher Beifang sind natürlich abzuknüppeln und werden der kommenden Quote (1/2 Aal /Tag) angerechnet.
Im zweiten Schritt stimmt man dann einer Quote zu. Selbstverständlich zu  Gunsten der armen Fischer, welche natürlich auch ihren Lebensunterhalt bestimmen  müssen.
Um nicht PeTa zu verstimmen, wird unverzüglich das Einbringen von Aalbrut in die Gewässer eingestellt.
Natürlich muss ein Natur schützender Verein auch für Öko Strom plädieren. Darum werden dann Seitens des DAFV - Hand in Hand mit dem Nabu- ab 2019 Fördergelder für den Ausbau der Wasserkraftwerke bereit gestellt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Tja, wenn die Politik die Grossen nicht packen kann und will muss halt der Kleine Angler und Berufsfischer darunter leiden.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In der Eu Aalverordnung steht schon lange drin, dass man auch gegen Predatoren(z.B.:Kormoran) vorgehen kann oder muss. Das selbe  gilt für WKA's die man wenigstens zeitweise stilllegen kann.
> Welcher Verband hat das bisher eingefordert und welcher Politiker umgesetzt?




Meines Wissens keiner. Dies würde die Energiewende in DE schwer treffen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Und nächste Woche subventioniert man wieder grünen Strom aus Wasserkraft. Keiner der geschützten Aale wird kaum Absteigen können, geschweige Aufsteigen. Zuzüglich der Japaner, Chinesen, Franzosen und Spanier, die auf Glasaal aus verschiedenen Motiven unterwegs sind.

Wir Angler zahlen dann für alles doppelt und dreifach. Für uns, als Gruppe, wird dann eingeschränkt, als einer der wenigen Fürsprecher des Aals, bzw. der Fische. Klar auch Eigennutz, aber das ist wohl logischer als es nur sein kann.

Mal schauen, ich werde jedenfalls auch nichts mehr Wählen was mit diesem EU-Fanatismus, Fremdbestimmung und Realitätsentfremdung zu tun hat.


----------



## harbec (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

... was verlangt ihr von den EU-Kommissionen?
Dort sitzen doch nur ewig gestrige Weltverbesserer,
die sich mit PETA und Co. die Vorderfüße reichen können!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

"Vorderfüße" - gefällt mir.
Inhaltlich geb ich Dir auch recht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



harbec schrieb:


> ... was verlangt ihr von den EU-Kommissionen?
> Dort sitzen doch nur ewig gestrige Weltverbesserer,
> die sich mit PETA und Co. die Vorderfüße reichen können!



Auch wenn EU-Bashing ja immer gut kommt: Vielleicht mal überlegen, warum Norwegen ein striktes Aal-Fangverbot verhängt hat (man ist mit bis zu 1000 Euro dabei, wenn man mit Aal erwischt wird), genau wie GB.

Ich bin selbst passionierter Aal-Angler, aber man muss halt mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Der Aal gehört europaweit konsequent auf mindestens 10 Jahre geschützt, um eine Bestandserholung zu ermöglichen. Dass natürlich auch entsprechende Maßnahmen bei Wasserkraftwerken notwendig sind, steht außer Frage. 

Dass mit einem Fangverbot natürlich auch der Besatz durch die Vereine wegfällt, ist klar. Diese Mittel sind dann durch andere Quellen aufzubringen.


----------



## gründler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Wer weiß ob jegliche Massnahmen überhaupt nützen.

Es gibt da ja schon so das ein oder andere zb. das besetzte Aale ihren Wandertrieb nicht so spüren wie Aale die aus eigener Kraft usw.angekommen sind.

Da wir seit 30J besetzen und trotzdem die Art mehr und mehr wegbricht,ist das jetzige an Auflagen auch nur nen Stopfen im sinkenden Boot.

Bleibt zu hoffen das die Zucht bald in Kreislaufanlagen gelingt,man hat da ja die letzte Zeit viel geforscht und "Positive" erfolge usw.könnten bald wirklichkeit werden.

|wavey:


----------



## harbec (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

... diese Schwachstromakrobaten von der EU verzapfen
doch ein Ding nach dem anderen! Das zieht sich doch
wie ein "Roter Faden" durch die Geschichte dieser Truppe.
Da sollte erst einmal woanders angefangen werden, als
beim kleinen Angler. Und gerade die Vereine machen eine
ganze Menge für die Erhaltung des Aalbestandes. Wobei
in der Ostsee schon seit langer Zeit sehr wenig Aal gefangen
wird. Fast alle Fischer müssen Aal zukaufen. Und das seit
Jahrzehnten, egal ob MVP oder SH.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Über den Tellerrand schauen:

http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/wasserkraft/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser


----------



## exstralsunder (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal überlegen, warum Norwegen ein striktes Aal-Fangverbot verhängt hat (man ist mit bis zu 1000 Euro dabei, wenn man mit Aal erwischt wird), genau wie GB.



und was hats gebracht?
Gar nichts.
Der Hebel ist meines Erachtens ganz wo anders anzusetzen.
1. absolutes Fangverbot für Glasaal in Frankreich und Portugal
2. richtig böse finanzielle Strafen für Wasserkraftwerksbetreiber, welcher den Fisch (egal welcher) an den Wiederaufstieg/Abstieg hindert. Turbineneingänge sind entsprechend zu sichern.
3. konsequentes Kormoranmanagement.

Das alles hat Frau Happach Kasan bereits 2012 erkannt (klick mich)


----------



## harbec (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Über den Tellerrand schauen:
> 
> http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/wasserkraft/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser



Ich vergaß!

... da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht! Diese Geschichte
macht auch einen großen Prozentsatz aus.


----------



## harbec (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> und was hats gebracht?
> Gar nichts.
> 
> 1. absolutes Fangverbot für Glasaal in Frankreich und Portugal
> ...



... auch diese Punkte sind m.E. äußerst wichtig und werden
von diesen Allesnichtskönnern und Ignoranten der EU völlig
außer acht gelassen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



harbec schrieb:


> ... auch diese Punkte sind m.E. äußerst wichtig und werden
> von diesen Allesnichtskönnern und Ignoranten der EU völlig
> außer acht gelassen.



Das Denke ich nicht gerade. Die Lobby is halt nur grösser.

leg Dich mal mit Franzosen an...die Kippen die Glasaale vors EU Parlament.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



zander67 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es richtig, dass der Aalbestand sinkt
> und das was unternommen werden muss.
> Aber wie auch schon bei den Dorschen,
> werden die reguliert, die den kleinsten Anteil daran haben.
> ...



Um das Versagen derjenigen, der Politik und "Wissenschaft", die das verbockt haben, zu kaschieren..

Nach dem Motto:
Seht hier, wir tun ja was....

Nix wirksames gegen EU, Industrieglasaalfischerei, nix gegen Kormoran, nix gegen aalschreddernde Wasserkraft:
Aber die Kleinen, die haben wir echt am Haken!

Die sollen bluten!!


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Leider hat sich im Bereich der Wasserkraft dieses System nicht durchgesetzt. |rolleyes

Schonendes Schachtkraftwerk

Damit könnte man zumindest bestehende Anlagen umbauen, um die Fische zu schützen.
Neue Anlagen sind nicht sinnvoll & alte neuaufgerüstete Anlagen können weiter betrieben werden.


----------



## gründler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Leider hat sich im Bereich der Wasserkraft dieses System nicht durchgesetzt. |rolleyes
> 
> Schonendes Schachtkraftwerk
> 
> ...



Da du ja an der "Quelle" Politik sitzt.......ist es ja ein leichtes dieses an dir nahe stehenden Personen zu tragen damit sich was ändert......

#h


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



gründler schrieb:


> Da du ja an der "Quelle" Politik sitzt.......ist es ja ein leichtes dieses an dir nahe stehenden Personen zu tragen damit sich was ändert......
> 
> #h


Jup.
Glasaalfischerei ist ein Problem in anderen EU-Ländern?
Dann müssten diese dort handeln, oder die EU diese dazu anhalten.
Warum der deutsche Angler darunter leiden sollte - versteh wer will.
Und was Kormorane angeht wird auf Dauer nur eine Totalstrategie aus Vergrämung durch den Mensch & Rücksiedlung seiner natürlichen Feinde helfen.
Beispiel:
Interessanterweise ist der Waschbär was die Thematik angeht in Brandenburg sehr erfolgreich. Als Eier & Kückendieb. (auch wenn der Waschbär eine invasive Art ist)


----------



## gründler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Jup.
> 
> Und was Kormorane angeht wird auf Dauer nur eine Totalstrategie aus Vergrämung durch den Mensch & Rücksiedlung seiner natürlichen Feinde helfen.
> Beispiel:
> Interessanterweise ist der Waschbär was die Thematik angeht in Brandenburg sehr erfolgreich. Als Eier & Kückendieb. (auch wenn der Waschbär eine invasive Art ist)



Darum sollen wa also mehr Waschbären Ansprechen und gut abkommen,damit die Schwarzen mehr überleben..... diese die Angler ausrotten und so keiner als Schuldig da steht...alles taktik sach ich euch ^^


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Auf so ein Scheiss können nur Möchtegernpolitiker kommen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Dem Kormoran den Anlaufweg zum Starten verringern. 
Also alle 10 Meter einen Schutzwall auf dem Gewässer bauen.  
Oder komplett Überdachen. |kopfkrat:vik::vik::vik:

|muahah::#2::#2::#2:

Oder Möchtegernpolitiker als Vergrämer ans Gewässer ketten.


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



zander67 schrieb:


> Für mich als Laien, welches sind denn die natürlichen Feinde vom Kormoran die wieder angesiedelt werden sollen?
> 
> Waschbär ist klar, der richtet selber aber auch viel Schaden an, da kann ich den Aufschrei der Vogelschützer sogar verstehen.
> Seeadler haben wir bei uns auch, vielleicht nicht genug aber "ansiedeln" lässt der sich auch nicht so einfach und die Kormorane lassen sich auch nicht wirklich beeindrucken.
> ...



Ich stimme dir ja zu. Der Schutzstatus von Kormoran ist aufzuheben. Vergrämung, also Vertreibung des Kormorans - und wenn notwendig auch zum Abschuss freigeben.

Andere natürliche Feinde vom Kormoran ist u.a. der Uhu, Silbermöve (bei Kolonien im Meerraum) und andere Greifvögel.
Da kann man teilweise durch Auswilderung gezielt nachhelfen.
Und was den Waschbär angeht habe ich ihn explizit als Gegner, aber auch invasive Art benannt - nicht so wirklich was, das man will.



> Auf so ein Scheiss können nur Möchtegernpolitiker kommen.


Die einen weiteren Kommentar hierzu spar ich mir mal.
Wozu Blei verschwenden, wenn mehr Greifvögel die Kormorane umsonst entsorgen.



> Dem Kormoran den Anlaufweg zum Starten verringern.
> Also alle 10 Meter einen Schutzwall auf dem Gewässer bauen.
> Oder komplett Überdachen. |kopfkrat:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> ...


Du hast echt einen Clown gefrühstückt.
Was an der Auswilderung von Raubvögeln falsch ist, die Kormorane jagen und fressen können, kannst du jetzt auch nicht logisch widerlegen oder?
Das bezüglich des Waschbärs war ein BEISPIEL was natürliche Feinde einer Kolonie antun können. Alternativ gibts noch das BEISPIEL mit den Seeadlern am Steinhuder Meer, wenn dir das BEISPIEL besser gefällt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir ja zu. Der Schutzstatus von Kormoran ist aufzuheben. Vergrämung, also Vertreibung des Kormorans - und wenn notwendig auch zum Abschuss freigeben.
> 
> Andere natürliche Feinde vom Kormoran ist u.a. der Uhu, Silbermöve (bei Kolonien im Meerraum) und andere Greifvögel.
> Da kann man teilweise durch Auswilderung gezielt nachhelfen.
> ...




Da hast Du nun aber fein bei Google nachgeschlagen.


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da hast Du nun aber fein bei Google nachgeschlagen.



Unnötiger Kommentar, weil es meine Aussage nicht entkräftet. |bla:


----------



## JottU (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Aaha, wieviele Kormorane frisst denn so ein Greifvogel am Tag?
Glaube da ist Munition günstiger, als ne Menge Vögel anzusiedeln die was bewirken.
Noch dazu wenn die K. auf erträgliches Maß reduziert sind, was machen mit den Greifvögeln?
Nicht das die Kormorane, wegen bevohrstehender Ausrottung, wieder vor den Greifvögeln geschützt werden müssen.


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



JottU schrieb:


> Aaha, wieviele Kormorane frisst denn so ein Greifvogel am Tag?
> Glaube da ist Munition günstiger, als ne Menge Vögel anzusiedeln die was bewirken.
> Noch dazu wenn die K. auf erträgliches Maß reduziert sind, was machen mit den Greifvögeln?



In der Brutzeit versorgen die Vögel nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch ihre Jungen. Wie viel so Greifvogel an Kormoran am Tag frisst kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Am Steinhuder Meer hat ein einziges Brutpaar die Population der Fischräuber gut zusammen gestutzt.
Und dass ggf. die Munition im ersten Augenblick günstiger ist, ist wohl klar - das mit der Raubvogel-Ansiedlung ist eine langfristige Maßnahme.
Und wenn die Kormorane reduziert sind, dann reguliert das automatisch auch die Menge der Greifvögel.

Bei einem Übermaß an Kormoranen gibt man sie zu Abschuss frei oder hindert sie daran ihren Nachwuchs groß zu ziehen. Problem auf kurze und lange Sicht bekämpft.
Tada.


----------



## gründler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Alternativ gibts noch das BEISPIEL mit den Seeadlern am Steinhuder Meer, wenn dir das BEISPIEL besser gefällt.



Ich lade dich gern ein,so in 6 Wochen geht es los dann kommen bis zu 5000 Stk bleiben nen paar Wochen und hauen dann ab.

Die Story von der Adler hält uns hier die Betriebe aufrecht erzählt man gern ja,das war es aber auch.

Wir haben hier nicht mit 30 Brutpaaren nen Problem,wir haben hier Frühjahr und Herbst Einflug.

80% der Biomasse sind eingebrochen auch wenn Zeitschriften im Style einer Tageszeitung gern schreiben was hier nicht alles gefangen wird von Anglern und das ja alles Super läuft......glaubt nicht alles was man so liest.

Und nicht die beiden Adler die ich ab und zu mit fisch füttere dämmen hier was ein,das ist alles erlogen und erstunken.Und das die Kolonie weg ist hat z.t andere Gründe und das sind nicht nur die beiden Adler.


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich lade dich gern ein,so in 6 Wochen geht es los dann kommen bis zu 5000 Stk bleiben nen paar Wochen und hauen dann ab.
> 
> Die Story von der Adler hält uns hier die Betriebe aufrecht erzählt man gern ja,das war es aber auch.
> 
> ...


Siehe:


> Bei einem Übermaß an Kormoranen gibt man sie zu Abschuss frei oder  hindert sie daran ihren Nachwuchs groß zu ziehen. Problem auf kurze und  lange Sicht bekämpft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Hier ist das Thema Angelverbote auf Aal .

Nicht wie man Kormoran reduziert oder welche natürlichen Feinde der hat.

Wieder nur Offtopic - dahin werd ichs ab hier auch verschieben

Lasst euch nicht immer ins Offtopic schicken, guckt euch in den Profilen an, wer welche Beiträge schreibt, so kann man viel erkennen ..


----------



## gründler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Siehe:



Wurde 6 J vor dem Landgericht für gekämpft,da wir aber ein NSG sind mit ca 50km2 gab es jedesmal ne Absage vom Richter.

Googel Abschuß Steinhude Fischer Entjer


----------



## gründler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Habt euch lieb,ich würde ja gern mehr dazu usw.aber muss fischis sortieren.....

|wavey:


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



gründler schrieb:


> Wurde 6 J vor dem Landgericht für gekämpft,da wir aber ein NSG sind mit ca 50km2 gab es jedesmal ne Absage vom Richter.
> 
> Googel Abschuß Steinhude Fischer Entjer



Notiert.



> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube Du ließt zu viel.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint.
> 
> Fahr hin wo es Kormorankolonien gibt oder wo die Vögel in Massen einfallen.
> ...


Ok.
Kurzfristige und langfristige Lösungswege kombinieren.


----------



## harbec (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



zander67 schrieb:


> Aber wie auch schon bei den Dorschen,
> werden die reguliert, die den kleinsten Anteil daran haben.
> 
> VG



... mein Reden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Dass es hier um grundsätzlich(er)e Dinge geht, wie die eigenmächtige Schaffung von Tatsachen mittels Verordnungen, dass die EU-Kommission jetzt sich auch noch das Recht heraus nimmt, bei gewerblich genutzten Fischarten in EU-Meeren ZUSÄTZLICH auch Angler zu beschränken und zu regulieren, darüber solltet ihr mal nachdenken:
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-2921_de.htm

Und das interessante:
Hier gehts nur um Ostsee...

Was ist mit Nordsee, Glasaal etc., Mittelmeer und anderen europäischen Gewässern?

Und das jetzt in dem Vorschlag einer Verordnung, die normalerweise erst immer im November, selten mal schon im Oktober kommt...

Da stinkt irgendwas gewaltig zum Himmel.......

Und ihr schreibt über Kormorane und Waschbären......


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Stichwort Ostsee...

eigentlich ja nicht der wirklich bekannte Treffpunkt für Aale welche ins europäische Festland wollen.

Warum nicht Nordsee und Atlantik?

Warum die Ostsee? Fake News?

Und warum Aal und nicht den Glasaal?

Danke für den nochmaligen Anstoss Thomas...

Ich war ja schon fast auf diesem Zug mit meinem Spruch Franzosen kippen Glasaale vors EU- Parlament.  lol


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es hier um grundsätzlich(er)e Dinge geht, wie die eigenmächtige Schaffung von Tatsachen mittels Verordnungen, dass die EU-Kommission jetzt sich auch noch das Recht heraus nimmt, bei gewerblich genutzten Fischarten in EU-Meeren ZUSÄTZLICH auch Angler zu beschränken und zu regulieren, darüber solltet ihr mal nachdenken:
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-2921_de.htm
> 
> Und das interessante:
> ...



Typische Übergriffigkeit der EU in Dinge, mit der sie sich nicht auseinandersetzen sollte. Was soll man dazu noch sagen. #t
Wollen selbst die regionalsten Kompetenzen an sich, obwohl die Gegebenheiten vor Ort unbekannt sind.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es hier um grundsätzlich(er)e Dinge geht, wie die eigenmächtige Schaffung von Tatsachen mittels Verordnungen, dass die EU-Kommission jetzt sich auch noch das Recht heraus nimmt, bei gewerblich genutzten Fischarten in EU-Meeren ZUSÄTZLICH auch Angler zu beschränken und zu regulieren, darüber solltet ihr mal nachdenken:
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-2921_de.htm



Wie soll denn Naturschutz anders funktionieren als azf EU-Ebene? Hier macht die EU endlich mal ihren Job, wenn nicht wieder wie beim Dorsch die Angler zugunsten der Berufsfischer belastet werden. Konsequenter Schutz der Aale ohne Ausnahme ist völlig ok. 

Und solange dieser Schutz nicht durchgezogen wird und Fischer jedes Jahr weiterhin Tonnen entnehmen, werde auch ich weiter meine 20 Aale pro Jahr fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Genau den konsequenten Schutz ohne Ausnahme gibts ja nicht (würd mich dann auch ärgern für Aalangler, dann hätt ich aber kein Argument zu meckern).

Fakt:
NUR Ostsee Verbote
Weiter Wasserkraft, weiter Kormoran, weiter Glasaalfang etc...


----------



## Eisbär14 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Wer oder was soll geschützt werden?
Schützen wir durch ein Fangverbot den Bestand des Aal's oder schützen wir dadurch unsere Hirnrissigen Wirtschaftlichen Interessen.
Vieleicht ist es soweit mal zu überdenken was einige im Namen ihres Umweltbewusstsein's der Umwelt überhaupt antun.
Durch übertiebenen Schutz ,nicht nur durch das schlaue Energiekonzept
von Mutti, ist schon vieles zerstört worden.
Ich bin überhaupt kein Freund all dieser spendensammlenden Möchtegernschützer, aber wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand ausssetzt ist diese Menschheit am Ende.
Ich fordere ein Aalfangverbot für die Nordsee und die gesamte Atlantikküste,mal sehen was dann abgeht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



> Ich fordere ein Aalfangverbot für die Nordsee und die gesamte Atlantikküste,mal sehen was dann abgeht....


Plus Schredderkaftanlagen weg und Kormoran reduziert und Glasaalfang verboten...

Dann würd ich nicht meckern können, wenn Ostseeangler auch nicht dürfen....

Aber so wie hier nur Ostsee?? 

nope!!


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Plus Schredderkaftanlagen weg und Kormoran reduziert und Glasaalfang verboten...
> 
> Dann würd ich nicht meckern können, wenn Ostseeangler auch nicht dürfen....
> 
> ...



Kann man so machen.
Als Gesamtmaßnahmenpaket


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

NUR so  - nur Angler und Fischer oder nur bestimmte Gewässer ist nicht diskutabel, solange weiter Aal in Kraftwerken geschreddert und Kormoran nicht reduziert wird.

Hier müssten Verbände einschreiten und das klar machen, dass man selbstverständlich beim Schutz dabei wäre, aber nicht als Alibi für bisheriges Politikversagen - und zudem wird dann der Angler mit als "Bösewicht" dargestellt.

Während Wasserkraftwerke weiter mit Aale schreddern "grünen" Strom machen und die "Guten" sind!!

(siehe z. B.: 
Wasserkraft: "Grüner" Strom macht TOD!

Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?

GEHT GAR NICHT!

Für  dieses Drecksgeschäft wird dieses Schützerges... noch gelobt, und Angler sollen dann wieder die Bösen sein, die man einschränken muss?

NOPE!!


----------



## Eisbär14 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Ich hatte natürlich vergessen das dieses Verbot wie Thomas schon meinte für alle Gebiete des EU Raumes gelten sollte ,auch die Engländer müssen da mit ziehen,da sie offensichtlich einen Großteil des Glasaal's fangen.
Franzosen Spanier usw, bilden keine Ausnahme.
Es wurde im in der Doku über den Glasaalfang nachgewiesen (per DNA Test) das der Europäische Aal gezielt nach China, Japan usw geschmuggelt wird um in Farmen aufgepäppelt zu werden. Da verdient sich eine Aalmafia eine goldene Nase.
Diese Art und Weise sowie die Schredderstromgewinnung gehöhren abgeschafft oder müssen mit so hohen Strafen belegt werden das es sich nicht lohnt( Beschlagnahme der Schiffe ,Stilllegung der Kraftwerke....).
Nicht zu vergessen sind unsere schwarzen Freunde bei denen eine Reduzierung auf ein verträgliches Maß notwendig ist( 30% des Bestandes ?)

Aber nein, der kleine Angler, der kleine Küstenfischer der gerade noch seinen Betrieb aufrecht erhält um nicht unterzugehen der bekommt aus Brüssel den Arsch voll.
Diesen Politkaspern geht es zu gut, da wird nur hintenherum die Tasche aufgemacht.Der Kleine wie wir ,der wehrt sich doch nicht.
Das muss anders werden. Wenn solche Verbote greifen sollen um eine Art zu schützen dann müssen alle in den sauern Apfel beißen.

Offensichtlich hat das beim Blauflossenthun funktioniert....
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330154

So Leute das musste raus , sowas von angepixxt


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Aber nein, der kleine Angler, der kleine Küstenfischer der gerade noch seinen Betrieb aufrecht erhält um nicht unterzugehen der bekommt aus Brüssel den Arsch voll.
> Diesen Politkaspern geht es zu gut, da wird nur hintenherum die Tasche aufgemacht.Der Kleine wie wir ,der wehrt sich doch nicht.
> Das muss anders werden. Wenn solche Verbote greifen sollen um eine Art zu schützen dann müssen alle in den sauern Apfel beißen.


Du hasts verstanden!


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Aber nein, der kleine Angler, der kleine Küstenfischer der gerade noch seinen Betrieb aufrecht erhält um nicht unterzugehen der bekommt aus Brüssel den Arsch voll.
> Diesen Politkaspern geht es zu gut, da wird nur hintenherum die Tasche aufgemacht.Der Kleine wie wir ,der wehrt sich doch nicht.
> Das muss anders werden. Wenn solche Verbote greifen sollen um eine Art zu schützen dann müssen alle in den sauern Apfel



Ja. Ich sagte ja:. Als Gesamtpaket.
Nur wenn alle drauf verzichten wird es der Art helfen.
So halbe Sachen taugen nix.
Vor allem wenn die Verordnung nur explizit die Ostsee betreffen würde #q
Was aus dem Rest der Küstengewässern wird aus denen Aale absteigen macht sich da keiner Gedanken? #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn die Verordnung nur explizit die Ostsee betreffen würde #q


Siehe verlinkten Verordnungsvorschlag, um den es geht, ist nur Ostsee.

Und beachte das fett rot markierte.. 

Da ist irgende Sauerei im Gange, die selbst ich mit meinen guten Kontakten noch nicht rausgekriegt habe - aber es stinkt gewaltig!

Bin und bleibe dran....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-2921_de.htm
> 
> Und das interessante:
> Hier gehts nur um Ostsee...
> ...


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Des ist doch alles Schmarn. Im Bereich der anderen Meereskünsten gibt es doch explizit viel mehr Flussläufe, die von den Aalen genutzt werden.
Einfach die Befischung der Aale in Gesamteuropa verbieten, sowohl für die großen Flotten als auch den kleinen Angler zuhause einführen,
Kormoranbestände ausdünnen, die Wasserkraftwerke in die von mir verlinkte Kraftwerkvariante umbauen & den Schmuggel mit Glasaalen hart bestrafen - für einige Jahre.
....dann kommt der Fisch von alleine zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Alles richtig - erklärt aber nicht, was da gerade in Brüssel abgeht.

Warum das alles GEGEN JEDE GEWOHNHEIT 2 - 3 Monate früher kommt als normal (und nach meinen Infos auch nicht nur mit richtigen Fakten)..

Da scheint ne Vorentwurf-PM durchgestochen worden zu sein, ohne abgestimmten Inhalt. 

Und sowas "passiert" Bürokraten nicht - das war Absicht..

Und dass ich nicht weiss und bis jetzt nicht rauskriegen konnte, warum das jetzt, statt in 2 - 3 Monaten wie normal kam, das macht mich das rasend.........

Da ist (noch) mehr im Busch - und wenns was Gutes für Angle wäre, würds mich wundern....


----------



## raubangler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Wenn in eine Anlage ein Aal reinschwimmt und zwei wieder herauskommen, dann ist das ja erst einmal gar nicht so schlecht.....

Aber zum Thema... 
So mies sind diese EU-Verordnungen auch nicht.
Gerade eben waren bei uns Unmengen an Schwalben.
Die würde es ohne die EU nicht mehr geben.
Manchmal schießen die auch daneben.
Gut ist aber, dass überhaupt jemand schießt.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Hatten wir den Link schon?
https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...-vor-reaktionen-sind-gemischt-id17691621.html
Diese Reaktion ist der Hammer:
Die seit 2007 EU-weit verordneten Aalmanagementpläne hätten bisher nicht zu einem entscheidenden Erfolg geführt, findet auch der BUND. Wissenschaftler hätten wiederholt drastischere Maßnahmen gefordert „Wir riskieren es, diese Fischart direkt vor unseren Augen zu verlieren, wenn wir den Rat der Wissenschaftler weiter ignorieren“, sagte die Meeresschutzexpertin beim BUND Schleswig-Holstein, Stefanie Sudhaus. Sie forderte darüber hinaus weitergehende Maßnahmen: „Es gibt nur einen einzigen Bestand des Europäischen Aals und egal, wo und wie, jeder Aalfang muss gestoppt werden, bis der Bestand Anzeichen einer Erholung zeigt.“ – Quelle: https://www.shz.de/17691621 ©2017


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

njet - noch nicht.
Danke..

Daher vermute ich ja, dass da NABU,BUND und Konsorten ihre Dreckfinger in der Geschichte drinhaben mit der frühen Veröffentlichung, um öffentlichen Druck und Fakten zu schaffen.. 

Bis vor einer Woche hiess es beim Dorsch noch (gleiche Verordnung) , passt, kann gelockert werden, 2016er Jahrgang stärkster seit langem (Regierung wie Thünen) - und jetzt bricht auf einmal in dem Verordnungsentwurf eine oder zwei Wochen später der Bestand laut PM zusammen...

Da ist irgendwas oberfaul..........


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wenn in eine Anlage ein Aal reinschwimmt und zwei wieder herauskommen, dann ist das ja erst einmal gar nicht so schlecht.....
> 
> Aber zum Thema...
> So mies sind diese EU-Verordnungen auch nicht.
> ...



Es wäre ja nicht quer geschossen, wenn das Thema resolut bis zu Ende gedacht worden wäre. Aber das ist es nicht. Nur ein Verbot von Aalfischerei in der Ostsee ist für so ein europaweites Problem schon extrem lokal.



> Da scheint ne Vorentwurf-PM durchgestochen worden zu sein, ohne abgestimmten Inhalt.
> 
> Und sowas "passiert" Bürokraten nicht - das war Absicht..



Oder du hattest Glück und ein verärgerter Mitarbeiter hat den Salat durchgeschoben, um seinem Arbeitgeber mal richtig einen auszuwischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Oder du hattest Glück und ein verärgerter Mitarbeiter hat den Salat durchgeschoben, um seinem Arbeitgeber mal richtig einen auszuwischen.


Wünschenswert - leider unwahrscheinlich..


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wünschenswert - leider unwahrscheinlich..



Wer weiß des schon.
Ich hatte meinen Post angefangen zu schreiben, bevor ich den Link von Ossipeter gesehen hatte.
Das scheint auch eher ein Licht in Richtung deiner Vermutung.

Ich find das hier ja hämisch:
"jeder Aalfang muss gestoppt werden [außer der von Kormoranen, denn die Vögel sind ja besonders wertvoll in dem Zusammenhang :vik:]"
Ich google mal nach Kormoran-Rezepten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Bitte nicht -* Kormoran NICHT essen, hoch schadstoffbelastet..*.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, Sten, wenn ich hier bewusst nochmal vor dem Verzehr ausdrücklich warne!!*
> 
> Siehe dazu die Studie des Chemischen und Veterinäruntersuchungsamtes in Freiburg:
> http://www.ua-bw.de/uploaddoc/cvuafr/monitoring_fisch_2010_stand_120111.pdf
> ...






			
				Leech schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte meinen Post angefangen zu schreiben, bevor ich den Link von Ossipeter gesehen hatte.
> Das scheint auch eher ein Licht in Richtung deiner Vermutung.



Ich häng mit den Bürokraten in Brüssel, Berlin und den Ländenr schon bald 15 Jahre beruflich zusammen - an Zufälle glaub ich da selten...


----------



## Leech (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht -* Kormoran NICHT essen, hoch schadstoffbelastet..*.



Was gelernt. Hätte ja klappen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Leech schrieb:


> Was gelernt.


Dafür sind wir da....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Nur die Ostsee- das heißt bereits im Kattegat darf weiter munter Aal gefischt werden! Da die Aale ja nicht in der Ostsee laichen, sondern abwandern, macht dieser Vorschlag richtig Sinn! Denn dann dürfen die in der Nordsee bzw. bereits im Kattegat schön abgefischt werden.

Durch dieses Verbot werden sicherlich einige Nebenerwerbsfischer auf der Strecke bleiben, denn der Aal macht einen nicht unbeachtlichen Anteil der Einnahmen aus. Durch das geplante Entnahmeverbot für Meerforellen wird eine weitere Einnahmequlle wegbrechen. 

Will man die Nebenerwerbsfischer kaputt machen, um die Fischer im Haupterwerb zu stärken? Dazu die Angler durch die gezielte Zerstörung des Angeltourismus dezimieren, so bleibt noch mehr Fsich für die Berufsfischer.

Man schafft sich quasi gezielt den Wettbewerb vom Hals! Mittlerweile empfiehlt die Politik ja den Fischern, dass die Kinder sich einen anderen Beruf suchen sollten. Also muss man die Fischerei noch ein paar Jahre retten. Mit jedem Fisch, der nicht durch Angler oder Nebenerwerbsfischern entnommen wird, haben die Berufsischer einen Fisch mehr.

Dann hängt das BUND und NABU mit drin- nur von den Anglerverbänden war nichts zu lesen. 

Fisch des Jahres? Ich würde einen Tipp abgeben...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Wenn man jetzt einfach mal den Faden weiterspinnt und solch ein Verbot womöglich irgendwann auch im Süßwasser für den Aal kommt, frag ich mich doch ernsthaft, was hier noch so alles falsch läuft.

Jedes BL hat eigene Gesetze mit Mindestmaßen, teilweise sind die absurd gering...in etlichen BL gibt es nicht mal Limits für Entnahmemengen, wie sie zb bei Hecht, Zander oder Karpfen Usus sind.
Und das bei einer Fischart, die nur nachbesetzt werden kann, sich aber dort nicht selbst vermehrt.
Abgesehen davon ist Satzaal ja auch nicht wirklich zum Ramschpreis zu bekommen.

Ist bei uns in S-A zb auch so. Mindestmaß ja für Aal, kannst aber mitnehmen soviel du willst (wenn man sie denn noch fängt).
Nen popligen Karpfen, der jedes Jahr zu Tonnen reingeschippt wird, da werd ich limitiert...wer will den Dreck eigentlich in der Küche? |kopfkrat
Da stimmt doch so einiges nicht. Nach der Logik dürfte es dem Aal ja blendend gehen, würde zu Millionen in unseren Gewässern schwimmen.
Das die Realität eher ne 180 Grad Kehrtwende is, weiß eigentlich jeder Angler und auch Fischer.

Frag ich mich ernsthaft, warum man zb nicht damit anfängt, Entnahmefenster einzurichten (für die großen Blankaale, damit sie überhaupt die Chance haben abzuwandern), höhere Mindestmaße zu erheben (an nem 40-45er Aal ist eh nüscht dran) oder auch gewisse Monate im Spätherbst/Frühwinter als Schonzeit einzurichten (damit die Aale auch einigermaßen abwandern können).

Zumindest ein Stück weit könnte man damit sicherlich dem Aal langfristig helfen, nur dann müßten auch alle Staaten, die daran direkt und indirekt beteiligt sind, mitziehen.
Und das ist leider ein Wunschtraum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Wenn ich schon EU lese...sind ( m.M.n.)doch nur Kneipenschwätzer, die scheinbar keine Ahnung haben und immer die "Kleinen" angehen anstatt mal Hand anzulegen, wo es wirklich nötig und sinnvoll wäre (Glasaal, Wasserkraft...) Es nervt mich...


----------



## dieteraalland (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



zander67 schrieb:


> Für mich als Laien, welches sind denn die natürlichen Feinde vom Kormoran die wieder angesiedelt werden sollen?
> 
> Waschbär ist klar, der richtet selber aber auch viel Schaden an, da kann ich den Aufschrei der Vogelschützer sogar verstehen.
> Seeadler haben wir bei uns auch, vielleicht nicht genug aber "ansiedeln" lässt der sich auch nicht so einfach und die Kormorane lassen sich auch nicht wirklich beeindrucken.
> ...



und dann hilft da nur 3mm aus einem 12/70 lauf


----------



## gründler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Meine persönliche Meinung....

Selbst wenn wir Eu weit ja sogar Weltweit verbieten Europäische Aale zu fangen,glaub ich nicht daran das sich der bestand hier im Inland drastisch erhohlen/erhöhen wird.

Viel zu viele Faktoren wie Klima Verbaut Strömungen Wassertemp. Umwelteinflüsse etc etc.


Bis mitte/ende der 80er konnte man Jahr für Jahr täglich die Reusen leeren und sie war'n voll mit Aal, tag für tag.Angler hatten noch bis zu 100 Aale pro Nacht wenn es richtig gut lief usw usw.

Nicht allein der Bf und Angler und Vögel und Häcksler sind schuld und auch nicht der Glasaalfang allein,natürlich spielen diese auch eine größere Rolle,aber die Fischerei gab es schon damals und es wurden damals genauso Tonnen über Tonnen gefischt und trotzdem gab es jedes Jahr gleich viele Aale.

Ok die Häcksler und die Vögel machen viel weg und die gab es damals auch nicht in so großer Stk.zahl die tragen schon dazu bei,spielen aber glaube ich auch nicht die größte rolle.

Es spielen beim Aalrückgang noch viele andere Faktoren mit, die wir noch nicht mal Ansatzweise kennen, noch weder abschätzen können.
Da nützt es auch nicht wenn man 50 Blankaalen nen Sender einpflanzt und sie bis zur Sargassosee  beobachtet.

Und wenn wir mal Weltweit gucken, sehen wir das gerade mehr und mehr Arten sterben (manche sprechen vom größten Artensterben seit Aufzeichnungen) Fische Säuger Vögel und co. von ihren Routen abkommen usw usw. 

Wir Menschen wissen über all diese Vorgänge die gerade passieren nen Sandkorn in der Wüste.

Ich will hier auch nicht behaupten das Bf's und co. gar kein Anteil an der Schuld haben oder was schön reden, aber das allein ist nicht der Grund des Rückganges.

Wie gesagt meine Sicht,muss nicht so stimmen... aber als jemand der täglich mit Fischerei und Angelei/Jagd zu tun hat und das seit Jahrzehnten,sagt mir das so nen Bauchgefühl und ich stehe da nicht ganz allein mit dieser Sicht.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Wer FREIWILLIG Aale zurücksetzen will, hat übrigens meinen vollsten Respekt!!

Dem sei zur Lektüre auch empfohlen:
 Bayerische Berufsfischer: Schicksal der Aale mit tief geschlucktem Haken


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330092


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



gründler schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung....
> 
> Selbst wenn wir Eu weit ja sogar Weltweit verbieten Europäische Aale zu fangen,glaub ich nicht daran das sich der bestand hier im Inland drastisch erhohlen/erhöhen wird.
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag. Sehe ich genauso. Trotzdem sollten alle das Mögliche tun, die Bestände zu stabilisieren. Gilt nicht nur für Aal, sondern auch für Bienen, Schmetterlinge usw.


----------



## Bratfischangler (30. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Servus, in den 80zigern gab es Aal-Besatz der es in sich hatte. Die Hauptursache sehe ich hier. Und die Grundeln werden ihr übriges dazu beitragen, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Egal was da geregelt wird, der europäische Aal wird schlechte Karten haben. WIKI Schwimmblasenwurm / Aal-Probleme: Der Trojanische Parasit von Bettina Wurche


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Stimmt, die Probleme des Aales sind vielfältig - dann nur auf Angler und Fischer "loszugehen" und das nur in der Ostsee, das ist das, was mich so ankotzt.

Zudem mit den seltsamen Vorgängen, wie dass dass auf einmal alles 2 Monate früher kommt etc...

Schlimm ist, dass der DAFV das Thema leider inzwischen wohl auch mitbekommen hat und sich einschalten will:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-zum-geplanten-aal-fangverbot-fuer-die-ostsee

Was da rauskommen kann, haben wir gemerkt, als sich der DAFV beim Baglimit Dorsch eingeschaltet hatte..

Beim Angelverbot AWZ hatte sich dann da rechtzeitig auch noch ANGLERDEMO eingeschaltet, nachdem der DAFV schon Zustimmung zu Verboten signalisiert hatte, bevor die vom DAFV noch mehr anrichten konnten...

Wenn sich der DAFV jetzt einschalten will, werden wohl Aale wie Angler noch größere Probleme bekommen....
:c:c:c


----------



## Fischer am Inn (31. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Hallo




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem mit den seltsamen Vorgängen, wie dass dass auf einmal alles 2 Monate früher kommt etc...



Im Statement des DAFV liest sich das so, dass der Vorschlag ganz normal den Landwirtschaftsministern zugeleitet und von denen Anfang Oktober beraten wird - also vom Zeitablauf wie immer.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Komisch nur, dass das die letzten Jahre so nie vorher in die Presse kam mit dem genauen Vorschlag, sondern der erst kam nach der Absprache mit endgültigem Ergebnis (eben Oktober/November) .
Dass da auch EU-Abgeordnete mehr als überrascht waren über den Vorgang, dass das konkret noch 2 Tage VOR der gestrigen Kommissions-Sitzung mit Detailberatung des Vorschlages gestern als Pressemeldung kam.
Und die noch schnell rückfragen mussten (eben WEIL die auf Oktober vorbereitet waren), das muss der DAFV natürlich weder wissen noch mitkriegen, das ist wahr....


----------



## 0ggy (2. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Moin

Jetzt ist man beim DAFV aufgewacht!

klick

und hat sich gleich wieder hingelegt, man will nur ein wenig mit dem Ministerium kuscheln, wir wissen ja was da raus kommt.
Für den Angler nichts Gutes.

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Dass in der gleichen Verordnung auch Dorschquote/Baglimit drin steht, haben sie aber entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden - Dilettanten halt..

Gut, dass die Anglerdmo-Jungs und Kutterkäptns da dran sind:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo...283145215468/1686716534672127/?type=3&theater


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

*Aktualisierung 02.09. 2017*

Diese EU-Leute drehen doch absolut hohl, wie es hier die Aussage des Europaabgeordneten Werner Kuhn (CDU) beweist:
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...ht-fangkuerzung-um-54-prozent-id17710931.html



> _Der Europaabgeordnete Werner Kuhn (CDU) äußerte am Donnerstag in Brüssel Unverständnis über die Vorschläge der Kommission. Sie gingen beim Hering über die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft hinaus, sagte er der Deutschen Presse-Agentur. „Diese hatte eine Fangmengenkürzung um 38 Prozent vorgeschlagen.“ Beim Dorsch hätten die Wissenschaftler ein Fangplus von acht Prozent für vertretbar gehalten, die EU-Kommission wolle die Quote aber auf dem stark gekürzten jetzigen Niveau halten. Über den Aal sei mit der Wissenschaft noch gar nicht diskutiert worden, da eine Auswertung der seit mehreren Jahren laufenden Besatzprogramme noch nicht erfolgt sei, sagte Kuhn. Die zuständigen EU-Minister werden voraussichtlich am 9. und 10. Oktober über die Vorschläge der Kommission entscheiden.
> Mit Blick auf den Aal, dessen Bestände als bedroht gelten, sprach Kuhn sich für eine Bestandsregulierung des Kormorans aus. Die Vögel fräßen mit Vorliebe Aal und ihr Bestand habe sich in den vergangenen 15 Jahren in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern fast verzehnfacht. „Der Fraßdruck hat enorm zugenommen“, sagte er. Derzeit gebe es im Nordosten etwa 20.000 Brutpaare - 2.000 würden laut Kuhn ausreichen. Er forderte einen europäischen Kormoran-Managementplan mit Abschussquoten._



Egal bei welcher Art, hier geht alles  scheinbar weit selbst über die Wissenschaftsempfehlung hinaus (da sind un. a. ja auch das anglerfeindliche "Wissenschafts"institut Thünen beteiligt).

Da werden wieder Angler wie Fischer verarscht. 

Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, dass hier irgendwas schiefging und massiv von Seiten der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie versucht wird, mit Aussagen in der Öffentlichkeit zu versuchen, Pflöcke einzuschlagen.
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Und das Schlimme:
Der DAFV wird wieder nix peilen und wieder freiwillig Verzichtsvorschläge wie beim Baglimit Dorsch und beim Angelverbot AWZ..


----------



## Ørret (2. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Dieser Kuhn scheint jedenfalls halbwegs den Durchblick zu haben,ganz im Gegenteil zu Rodust.....

Die Schützer haben eben eine große Lobby, wir Angler haben den DAFV|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Leider gut beschrieben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Das komplette Aalfangverbot klopft an die Tür - auch im Süßwasser:
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Wisse...n-Europa-steht-unmittelbar-vor-dem-Aussterben


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

der artikel ist von 2009.


----------



## Grünknochen (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

http://ices.dk/community/groups/Pages/WGEEL.aspx


----------



## Tate (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Ich wäre für ein komplettes Aalfangverbot. Es sollte dann aber EU-weit , inklusive Süsswasser und für Alle gelten. Es ist eine bedrohte Art und als Naturschützer, die wir Angler alle sind(?), ist es eine Verpflichtung unseren Beitrag zum Erhalt der Aale zu geben.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Tate schrieb:


> Ich wäre für ein komplettes Aalfangverbot. Es sollte dann aber EU-weit , inklusive Süsswasser und für Alle gelten. Es ist eine bedrohte Art und als Naturschützer, die wir Angler alle sind(?), ist es eine Verpflichtung unseren Beitrag zum Erhalt der Aale zu geben.


alles schön und gut, aber -
in einem der ersten blinker, die ich vor über dreißig jahren in die finger bekam war das schon ein thema, eigentlich durchgängig und da war vom angler noch keine rede.
was hat sich bis jetzt geändert?
nix!
jetzt auf einmal, also gut mind. drei jahrzehnte hat man die wurzel allen übels gefunden, nämlich den bösen angler?
ne, bei aller liebe, nicht mit mir.


----------



## Grünknochen (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Natürlich ist der böse Angler nicht die Wurzel allen Übels. Kein halbwegs seriöser Mensch behauptet das. 
Ich kann nur dazu raten, das Thema vertiefend (zB über og Quelle) zu betrachten statt mit wilden Vorverurteilungen um sich zu werfen.
Grundsätzlich richtig ist, dass der Angler Naturnutzer und Naturschützer zugleich ist. Zur Einstellung von Tate kann ich nur sagen: Chapeau und gegen den Mainstream zumindest an dieser Stelle.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Zur Einstellung von Tate kann ich nur sagen: Chapeau und gegen den Mainstream zumindest an dieser Stelle.


 Na dann glaubt einmal, das totale Europaweite Fangverbote dem Aal auch wirklich helfen.

 Dann verliert er zunächst einmal fast alle welche sich für seinen Erhalt einsetzen.
 Also Fischer, Glasaalfänger, Angler, Fischhandel, Räucherrein, Aalaufzucht, einige paar Umweltspinner werden es nicht können und auch nicht ernsthaft verfolgen.
 Sollen das dann Beamte von sich aus sicherstellen....sorry das funktionierte noch nie.
 Wenn das Interesse sinkt, dann wird in der Richtung auch weniger Forschung betrieben.
 Ergo wird man die Probleme übersehen, Schadstoffe nicht im Fisch suchen und weniger Rücksicht beim Ausbau der Gewässer auf so einen komischen Aal nehmen.

 .
 Dann wenn er fast vergessen ist kann man Ihn aussterben lassen, interessiert dann keine Sau mehr.
 Wie das funktioniert könnt Ihr ja beim Stör, Maifisch oder dem Schnäpel durchdenken (fals Ihr die Arten kennt), wobei auch der Lachs zunächst ausgestorben war.
 Alles Arten die man vor 130 Jahren versuchte zu schützen und mit Besatz zu erhalten, Ihr Untergang waren wohl vor Allem Entschädigungszahlungen an die Fischer, die dann verstummten.
 Der Staat als solches mit seinen Beamten, hat sich dem dann nicht angenommen.
 Die Probleme waren ja damals fast alle schon bekannt, aber es braucht halt Menschen welche für die Fische oder Naturerhalt, das Recht auch einfordern.

 Wobei es ja einmal mehr nicht die Deutschen sind, welche sich wirklich für den Erhalt des Aals hervortun.
 Da sind viele der Nachbarstaaten ernsthafter bestrebt.
 Auch die "bosen Glasaalfänger"|bigeyes


----------



## Grünknochen (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Gemach, Gemach.
ich finde die Grundeinstellung gut. Was das konkrete Thema betrifft, bin ich noch lange nicht durch im Sinne einer abschließenden Meinung.
Mir reicht es zunächst einmal, dass ich vor ein paar Wochen zwei richtig stramme Schlängler aus vernünftigem Grunde released habe, die mir zufällig an den Haken gingen. Sie waren dank sehr schnellen Anschlags perfekt gehakt und erfreuen sich vermutlich bester Gesundheit. Möglicherweise auch deshalb, weil ich allzu neugierige Kormorane sehr effektiv vergrämt habe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Na dann glaubt einmal, das totale Europaweite Fangverbote dem Aal auch wirklich helfen.
> 
> Dann verliert er zunächst einmal fast alle welche sich für seinen Erhalt einsetzen.
> Also Fischer, Glasaalfänger, Angler, Fischhandel, Räucherrein, Aalaufzucht, einige paar Umweltspinner werden es nicht können und auch nicht ernsthaft verfolgen.
> Sollen das dann Beamte von sich aus sicherstellen....sorry das funktionierte noch nie.


Auch hier liegen wir  beieinander..


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Gemach, Gemach.
> ich finde die Grundeinstellung gut.


O.K
Aber was viele vergessen ist das es durchaus Fischer gibt welchen den Blankaalen gezielt nachstellen.
Wir reden hier nicht von einigen Kg, sondern durchaus von einigen Tonnen Laichtiere je Fischer und Jahr,
Teilweise beruht darauf Ihre Existenz als Fischer.
Diese Fische fangen die Angler eher selten, weil sie beginnen die Nahrungsaufnahme einzustellen.
Die Glasaal und die Laichaalfischerei ist vorrangig zu regeln,
Wobei die Glasaalfischerei ja auch Möglichkeiten wie Fischbesatz in verbauten Gewässern bietet welche die Glasaale kaum noch selbst erreichen können.
Aber die Laichaale heute noch gezielt und Massenhaft, abfischen zu dürfen ist eindeutig bedenklich.
Schon weil sie oft hoch belastet sein werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Auch da gehe ich eher mit Bernd als mit den Angelverbotsschützern..


----------



## Grünknochen (15. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Angelverbotsschützer, also solche Leute, die ein Verbot nur dann schützen, wenn es unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Verhältnismäßigkeit das einzige und letzte Mittel zur Erreichung eines bestimmten Zieles ist, haben folgende Fragen:
1) Welchen Sinn machen Verbote für die Freizeitfischerei, wenn folgende Produkte auf dem Markt sind: http://www.holagourmet.com/de/meere...en/99-glasaale-in-olivenol-8436015203990.html
2) Sie wollen zudem wissen, wie hoch das finanzielle Engagement der Anglerschaft im Hinblick auf Aalbesatz ist. Angelschützer wissen, dass dieses Engagement entfällt, wenn als Folge eines Totalverbotes eine Nutzungsmöglichkeit nicht gegeben ist.
3) Letztendlich wollen Angelschützer wissen, ob Besatz überhaupt eine geeignete Strategie zum Bestandsschutz/ Bestandsaufbau ist. Hierzu sind sie - im Zweifel mangels eigener Sachkompetent - auf fachwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse angewiesen.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da gehe ich eher mit Bernd als mit den Angelverbotsschützern..



 Das wundert mich nicht..#c
 Die Betrachtungswinkel mögen manchmal unterschiedlich sein, aber in der Art über etwas zu nach zu denken, ticken wir ähnlich.
 Vielleich auch mal zu extremistisch, verbohrt, oder provozierend überspitzt. Wobei es uns vermutlich nicht darum geht pers.Vorteile zu erstreiten. 
 --------
 Viele reagieren da eher, oder suchen einfache Antworten. oder versuchen "Klartet" diplomatisch zu vermeiden.
 Nicht wenigen geht es aber auch nur darum, das durchzusetzen was sie wollen, vorrangig zum eigenen Vorteil.

 Genug o.T..
 Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen..
 Auch Deutschland muss halt seinen Beitrag zum Erhalt der Aale leisten.
 Aale nur zu kaufen um sie dann zu besetzen, wird nicht reichen.
 Nicht selten dient das ja wohl auch eher der Aalfischerei als dem Aal selbst.
 Wenn es vorrangig zum Erhalt der Aalfischerei dient, oder gute Aalbestände vortäuschen soll, es gar kontraproduktiv.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> 1) Welchen Sinn machen Verbote für die Freizeitfischerei, wenn folgende Produkte auf dem Markt sind: http://www.holagourmet.com/de/meere...en/99-glasaale-in-olivenol-8436015203990.html


 
 In welchem Stadion Aale gefangen und gegessen werden, ist fast egal, wenn genug Nachwuchs da ist um die Lücken zu füllen.
 Bei den absteigenden Laichfischen ist es entscheidender.
 Bitte nicht vergessen, Deutschland ist mehr oder weniger auf diesen Glasaalfang angewiesen.
 Sonst ist es in weiten Teilen Deutschlands, mit dem Aal recht schnell vorbei, der dort vor Ort eben nicht mehr zuwandert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht wenigen geht es aber auch nur darum, das durchzusetzen was sie wollen, vorrangig zum eigenen Vorteil.


Klar, wie diese Art "Wissenschaft", die um ihre Kohle kämpfen statt um Erkenntnisse muss, und daher Zahlern immer die gewünschten Ergebnisse liefern wird, um weiter finanziert  zu werden..




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen..
> Auch Deutschland muss halt seinen Beitrag zum Erhalt der Aale leisten.
> Aale nur zu kaufen um sie dann zu besetzen, wird nicht reichen.
> Nicht selten dient das ja wohl auch eher der Aalfischerei als dem Aal selbst.
> Wenn es vorrangig zum Erhalt der Aalfischerei dient, oder gute Aalbestände vortäuschen soll, es gar kontraproduktiv.



Auch ich bin für Einschränkung der Angler im vernünftigen und vor allem GERECHTEN Maß - bedeutet Verzicht auf Mitnahme Blankaal (nicht nur Mindest-, sondern hier vor allem Höchstmaß). 

ABER:
Zuerst einmal den "grünen Tod" der abwandernden Laichaale abschaffen und die Freunde der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, die da Investitionen ihrer wohlhabenden wie naturfernen Vorstadtklientel bedienen müssen, der  Wasserkraftindustrie, *ZWINGEN,* die kraftwerke erst laufen zu lassen, wenn ein FUNKTIONIERENDER Abstieg der Blankaale mit einem Erfolg von mindestens 90% gewährleistet ist.

Verbot der Glasaalfischerei.

Verbot der Blankaalfischerei.

Höchstmaß für Angler, um Mitnahme von Blankaalen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Tate (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Bei meiner Aussage KOMPLETTES(!!!!!) Aalfangverbot war jegliche Entwicklungsstufe gemeint und das EU-weit. Das die Anglerschaft einen geringen Teil der Entnahme ausmacht ist mir dabei durchaus bewusst ebenso das es für irgendwelche Asiaten schwer würde wenn sie keine fragwürdigen Potenzmittel aus Glasaalen bekommen. Sorry der musste jetzt raus. Ich bin auch der Meinung wenn dieses Verbot vernünftig durchgesetzt und Verstösse entsprechend geahndet werden der Aal vielleicht eine Chance hat. Ansonsten können wir sagen wir haben alles versucht was möglich war. Ich bin hier etwas irritiert, nirgends steht das nur der Angler  vom Verbot betroffen wäre aber es wird getan als liefe es darauf hinaus. Dann wird auch ganz schnell der Tierschutz über Bord geworfen da es sich um einen gar excellenten Speisefisch handelt. Es ist da schon eine sehr heuchlerische Einstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



> Dann wird auch ganz schnell der Tierschutz über Bord geworfen da es sich um einen gar excellenten Speisefisch handelt.



Schon das zeigt mir, dass man noch viel mehr aufklären muss:
Es geht NICHT um Tier-, sondern um Artenschutz.

Wäre der Aal ein Kormoran oder eins sonst nettes, sichtbares Tier zum spendensammeln, wäre schon lange was passiert..

Der einzige Tierschutzaspekt, der eine Rolle spielt, sind die Wasserkraftwerke, für deren "grünen" Strom jährlich zig Tonnen Fische geschreddert werden, darunter in signifkanter Anteil an abwandernden Blankaalen.

Und im Thema hier gehts eben um die Verordnung, die nur den Aalfang in der Ostsee verbietet, weder europaweit, noch durchgreifend, noch dafür sorgt, das Flüsse durchgängig werden..

Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn so ein regional einseitiger, unhaltbarer Dreck seitens der EU kommt, ohne an wirkliche Ursachen zu gehen.

DAS IST HEUCHELEI!!


----------



## rippi (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Habe mir die Diskussion nicht durchgelesen, aber ein ganzjähriges für ein paar Jahre bestehendes Aalangelverbot im Süsswasser wäre eine durchaus sinnvolle Sache. In der Ostsee im Gegensatz nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



rippi schrieb:


> Habe mir die Diskussion nicht durchgelesen, aber ein ganzjähriges für ein paar Jahre bestehendes Aalangelverbot im Süsswasser wäre eine durchaus sinnvolle Sache. In der Ostsee im Gegensatz nicht.



Wieso in der Ostsee nicht? Entweder konsequenter Aalschutz (keinerlei Fischerei mehr auf Aal in der EU) überall oder gar nicht. 

Und bitte immer bedenken: Ein Aalangelverbot löst einen sofortigen Besatzstopp (Glasaal) der Vereine in Fließgewässern aus. Das dürfte jährlich ein signifikanter, zweistelliger Millionenbetrag sein, der dann anderweitig aufzubringen ist.


----------



## rippi (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Jo genau deswegen, dieser dumme Aalbesatz in Binnengewässern ohne Gewährleistung einer Abwanderung stört elementar. Der Aal wird, die Nordsee weiterhin besiedeln und Zuflüsse die nicht verbaut sind ebenfalls nutzen. Für die Ostsee ist der Zug bereits abgefahren. Zumindest in der westlichen Ostsee und deren Zuflüsse sind quasi alle Aale durch Anguillicoloidis parasitiert.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Tate schrieb:


> Bei meiner Aussage KOMPLETTES(!!!!!) Aalfangverbot war jegliche Entwicklungsstufe gemeint und das EU-weit. Das die Anglerschaft einen geringen Teil der Entnahme ausmacht ist mir dabei durchaus bewusst ebenso das es für irgendwelche Asiaten schwer würde wenn sie keine fragwürdigen Potenzmittel aus Glasaalen bekommen. Sorry der musste jetzt raus. Ich bin auch der Meinung wenn dieses Verbot vernünftig durchgesetzt und Verstösse entsprechend geahndet werden der Aal vielleicht eine Chance hat. Ansonsten können wir sagen wir haben alles versucht was möglich war. Ich bin hier etwas irritiert, nirgends steht das nur der Angler vom Verbot betroffen wäre aber es wird getan als liefe es darauf hinaus. Dann wird auch ganz schnell der Tierschutz über Bord geworfen da es sich um einen gar excellenten Speisefisch handelt. Es ist da schon eine sehr heuchlerische Einstellung.


 
 Ich habe den Gedanken, Deiner Aussage also schon richtig verstanden.
 Die Folge wäre, kein Fang mehr von Aalen bis er sich von selbst erholt hat.
 Ergo würde der Aal dort wo er nicht hinwandern kann langsam verschwinden, da es keinen Aalbesatz mehr gebe.
 Noch schneller würde Er dann als Lebensmittel aus der Wahrnehmung der Massen verschwinden, weil selbst Aalfarmen ja Besatzmaterial aus Wildfängen benötigen.
 Der aal wäre bald aus der Wahrnehmung verschwinden und dort wo es Ihn noch gäbe, würden die Menschen nicht verstehen warum man Ihn nicht nutzen darf, weil er dort ja immer noch häufig wäre.
 Entweder entnehmen sie heimlich weiter, oder empfinden den Aal dann als störenden Beifang.
 Die Wertschätzung wird da leiden.

 Oder man weicht auf fremde Aalarten aus, so wie es die Asiaten tun, weil Ihr Aal noch seltener und teurer wurde.
 Mit der Folge, das wohl auch wieder fremde Aale bei uns in die Natur gelangen und Krankheiten verbreiten.
 (Das hatten wir ja beides schon..)
 Dein Gedanke "Totalschutz" ist nicht nur unüberlegt sondern auch gefährlich.
 Aber würde durchaus dem Zeitgeist "Mal eben etwas Gutes tun entsprechen".
 Er hilft dem Aal nicht, aber nimmt zig Tausende Menschen in Europa Ihre Existenz, Millionen weitere schränkt er ein.
 Dumm das es genau diese Menschen sind, welche den Aal unbedingt erhalten wollen.
 Die paar Naturschutzaktivisten fallen kaum ins Gewicht.


----------



## Tate (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon das zeigt mir, dass man noch viel mehr aufklären muss:
> Es geht NICHT um Tier-, sondern um Artenschutz.
> 
> Wäre der Aal ein Kormoran oder eins sonst nettes, sichtbares Tier zum spendensammeln, wäre schon lange was passiert..
> ...



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Es ist aber wieder ein Diskussiongebiet wo man sich an die Forenregeln hält und damit den Mund.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und bitte immer bedenken: Ein Aalangelverbot löst einen sofortigen Besatzstopp (Glasaal) der Vereine in Fließgewässern aus. Das dürfte jährlich ein signifikanter, zweistelliger Millionenbetrag sein, der dann anderweitig aufzubringen ist.



Ein Aalfangverbot wäre deswegen nur in Kombination mit umfangreichen Besatzmaßnahmen sinnvoll, die von Wasserkraftbetreibern und von Steuerzahlern finanziert werden. Damit wäre auch der Spaßbesatz in Baggerlöchern und oberhalb von WKAs obsolet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Es werden sich manche wundern, aber hier brecht ich mal keinen Stab über dem DAFV:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-zum-geplanten-aal-fangverbot-fuer-die-ostsee

Da haben sie mal nicht von vorne herein Angler in die Pfanne gehauen!!

Gerade ich als starker Kritiker muss das dann auch anerkennen.

Ich würd ja noch ganz anders draufkloppen ;-)))

Aber für den DAFV ist das (positiv - nicht dass mich einer falsch versteht) beachtenswert!

Dennoch auch hier wieder Wasser in den Wein::
Dass in der gleichen Verordnung auch Dorschquote/Baglimit drin steht, haben sie aber entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden - Dilettanten halt..

Gut, dass die Anglerdmo-Jungs und Kutterkäptns da dran sind:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo...283145215468/1686716534672127/?type=3&theater

Aber das mit dem Aal haben sie scheinbar gepeilt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Blöd nur, dass die Dachorganisation in Europa ganz anders denkt, als der DAFV:
http://www.eaa-europe.org/news/11866/eu-commission-proposes-eel-fisheries-ban-in-the-baltic-sea.html

Die von der European Anglers Alliance (EAA) unterstützen nämlich das Aalfangverbot für Angler.

Dazu gibt es auch einen Beschluss aus dem Jahre 2007, an den dann auch der DAFV gebunden wäre.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass die Dachorganisation in Europa ganz anders denkt, als der DAFV:
> http://www.eaa-europe.org/news/11866/eu-commission-proposes-eel-fisheries-ban-in-the-baltic-sea.html
> 
> Die von der European Anglers Alliance (EAA) unterstützen nämlich das Aalfangverbot für Angler.
> ...



Die EAA und die EU-Kommission werden bzgl. ihrer Entscheidungen zum Thema Aal maßgeblich von Willem Dekker beraten. Er ist ein niederländischer Wissenschaftler (ich glaube, er arbeitet jetzt in Schweden) und hat zum Thema Aal promoviert:
https://www.waddenacademie.nl/filea...ten/Proefschriften/th_Willem_Dekker_verkl.pdf

Seine aktuelle Position, auf deren Basis auch seine Vorschläge an die EU basieren, kann man u.a. hier nachlesen:
https://portal.helcom.fi/meetings/FISH-M 2-2016-344/Documents/Dekker, eel management.pdf

Er setzt sich für eine strikte, durch die EU koordinierte Regulierung des Aal-Fangs ein und gegen das Belassen der Zuständigkeiten in nationaler Hand:

[edit by Admin, kein direktes zitieren, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen fassen]

Die Meinung dieses Experten hat viel Gewicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Neu dazu:
Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

https://www.shz.de/regionales/newst...mfassendes-aalfang-verbot-vor-id18263466.html

So langsam kann man sich also drauf einrichten, dass Aalangeln im Meer durch sein wird, auch wenn hier mal nicht explizit vom Angeln die Rede ist, sondern nur von allgemeinem Aalfangverbot..

"Witzig" ist, wenn die schreiben, dass Binnengewässer davon unberührt bleiben sollen...

Noch fallen die Binnengewässer meines Wissens noch nicht unter EU-Fuchtel!!

Aber das war auch mal grundsätzlich für Angler der Fall, dass das Mitgliedsstaaten selber regeln konnten - die Zeiten sind seit Wolfsbarsch/Dorschbaglimit auch vorbei, weil ichs die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten zuerst gefallen liessen und nachher sich die EU selber dazu ermächtigte (wir berichteten ja).

Ich gehe daher auch davon aus, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die EU auch Bewirtschaftung oder Binnengewässer (am Anfang für anadrome Arten, Lachs, Mefo, Stör, Aale etc.) aus der Hand der Mitglieder zur Zentrale "verlegen" wird...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Ein erster Schritt zum Verbot in "Binnengewässern" wird sein, wenn das Verbot in die Küstenfischereiverordnung (gilt dann in Teilen der Eider, Stör, Elbe, Trave, Krückau, Pinnau) in SH aufgenommen wird. Wetten?

Man muss nur mal bei Minister Habeck zwischen den Zeilen hören


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

ich wette nicht dagegen (wette nur, wenn ich gewinne)...


----------



## NaabMäx (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Hier würde doch mal eine Studie helfen, die Belegen kann, was die Hautursachen für den Rückgang der Bestände sind.


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hier würde doch mal eine Studie helfen, die Belegen kann, was die Hautursachen für den Rückgang der Bestände sind.


Die Studie müssten wir dann aber bezahlen ...


----------



## NaabMäx (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Dann machmas wie die, man stelle eine Behauptung auf!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Witzig" ist, wenn die schreiben, dass Binnengewässer davon unberührt bleiben sollen...
> 
> Noch fallen die Binnengewässer meines Wissens noch nicht unter EU-Fuchtel!!



Das ist so grundsätzlich nicht richtig. Guckst du z.B. die EU Badegewässerrichtlinie, die sich ausdrücklich auf Binnengewässer bezieht.

http://www.bmub.bund.de/themen/wass...ser/badegewaesser/eu-badegewaesserrichtlinie/


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Ja, aber ich meine Fischerei/Angeln, falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam kann man sich also drauf einrichten, dass Aalangeln im Meer durch sein wird, auch wenn hier mal nicht explizit vom Angeln die Rede ist, sondern nur von allgemeinem Aalfangverbot..



Grundsätzlich haben die EU-Minister zu dieser Sache aber doch eine sehr nachvollziehbare Position vertreten: Was bringt der Schutz in der Ostsee, wenn anderenorts innerhalb der EU munter weiter Aal entnommen wird.

Ein allgemeines Verbot ist konsequent. Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass die EU überhaupt ein Fangverbot für Binnengewässer anstrebt, da viele Länder dies eh bereits festgelegt haben. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die kommende Bundesregierung hier tätig wird, weil das in Deutschland mit den Bundesländern abgestimmt werden müsste und bei den Fischern einen Aufschrei des Entsetzens auslösen würde. Da traut man sich vermutlich nicht ran.

Ich bin bekanntlich leidenschaftlicher Aal-Angler. Trotzdem würde ich ein generelles Fangverbot für 10 Jahr gut finden, um eine Erholung der Bestände zu unterstützen. Natürlich müssen zusätzlich die anderen Hausaufgaben (Stichwort Wasserkraft und Glasaalentnahme) gemacht werden.

Allein Verzicht zu üben, fällt mir aber gar nicht ein. Und so werden bei mir auch kommendes Jahr zwei Dutzend Aale den Weg in Bratpfanne und Räucherofen finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

In meinen Augen: 
Falscher Ansatz, *zuerst* immer davon zu reden, man müsse oder würde als Angler verzichten (um mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen):
Angelverbote setzen immer am schwächsten Punkt an wegen der schlechten Verbände. 

Damit das Versagen von faktenfreier Politik und geldgetriebener, extremistischer Schützerverbunde (von deren Verbänden über ihr Firmengeflecht  und ihrer "Wissenschaft") 1.: nicht so leicht offenbar wird und man 2.: suggerieren kann " man tut ja was"..

Ich bin sofort dabei, eine GEMEINSAME Lösung mit zu suchen, NACHDEM der Staat zuerst einmal seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat (Durchgängigkeit, sauberes Wasser mit passenden Nährstoffen, Bekämpfung un Reduzierung von Schädlingen au ein für unsere Kulturlandschaft angepasstes Maß etc.) . 

*Ich stehe aber nicht für Angelverbot als Alibi für Staatsversagen und Extremistenschützerverbotsphanatsien zur Verfügung.*

Es ist ein rein politischer Kampf, auch um Deutungshoheiten in Öffentlichkeit und Politik!

Es ist kein Kampf mit Fakten (siehe auch Debatte Landtag SH Angelverbote AWZ/Fehmarn - komplett faktenfrei und verlogen) !!

Wer das nicht begreift, wird immer weiter verlieren und immer weiter ins Abseits gedrängt werden von denen, die da schon seit Jahren besser aufgestellt sind.

*Daher darf man in meinen Augen NIE einem Angelverbot zustimmen, BEVOR nicht der Staat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat* und die extremistischen Schützer auf ein gesundes Maß zurück gestutzt sind (die ja einen Großteil mit Schuld haben mit ihrer einseitigen Politik, siehe Kormorane Fehmarn, ersoffene Heckrinder etc. Überall wo die ihre Extremistenverbotsfinger drin haben, ists nachher schelchter als vorher).



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich ein generelles Fangverbot für 10 Jahr gut finden, um eine Erholung der Bestände zu unterstützen. Natürlich müssen zusätzlich die anderen Hausaufgaben (Stichwort Wasserkraft und Glasaalentnahme) gemacht werden.
> 
> Allein Verzicht zu üben, fällt mir aber gar nicht ein. Und so werden bei mir auch kommendes Jahr zwei Dutzend Aale den Weg in Bratpfanne und Räucherofen finden.


*Ich war noch nie Aalangler, überlege mir das aber, jetzt damit anzufangen - aus Prinzip!!*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Die Aussetzung der Glasaalfischerei, der Satzaalfischerei, so wie der anderweitigen Berufsfischerei auf Aal für 10 Jahre und Eu weit wäre ein Ansatz, der die Situation entschärfen könnte.

Die Anglerschaft,  den Zokker mal ausgenommen, sehe ich nicht als nennenswerte Bedrohung des Bestandes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Anglerschaft,  *den Zokker mal ausgenommen*, sehe ich nicht als nennenswerte Bedrohung des Bestandes.


der war böse ;-)

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu. 

Und, um das klar zumachen:
WENN der Staat zuerst mal seinen Job gemacht hätte (WKW, Aalschmuggel etc.), und es würde immer noch keine Besserung eintreten, wäre ich JEDERZEIT mit passenden, gemeinsam besprochenen (und nicht einfach übergestülpten) Einschränkungen auch für Angler einverstanden..

Aber NIEMALS Einschränkungen  und Angelverbote im VORAUS als Alibi fürs Staatsversagen und als feuchte Träume für die spendensammelnde Schüterzindustrie!!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Sehe ich ähnlich. Und statt über schmerzempfinden von fischen Fische etc. Sollt man liebe Geld in die Erforschung von Reproduktionsalternativen des europäischen Aales und fischsicherheit bei Wasserkraftwerken forschen. Wenn man dann noch verhindert dass die chinesen u.a. glasaale im großen Stil fangen und es tut sich nix lasse ich gerne freiwillig die Finger von meinem liebsten Sommervergnügen. Ansonsten denke ich dass die zwei drei Aale die ich entnehme durchaus im Rahmen eines drittklassigen Predatoren liegen


----------



## UMueller (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Aussetzung der Glasaalfischerei, der Satzaalfischerei, so wie der anderweitigen Berufsfischerei auf Aal für 10 Jahre und Eu weit wäre ein Ansatz, der die Situation entschärfen könnte.
> 
> Die Anglerschaft,  den Zokker mal ausgenommen, sehe ich nicht als nennenswerte Bedrohung des Bestandes.


Und du glaubst das würde helfen in einem Land das ja nun schon lange auf Aalbesatz (Glasaal) angewiesen ist.|bigeyes
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das du Zokker die Aale nicht gönnst(auch wenns Ironie sein sollte) bestätigt das mal wieder das des Anglers Feind auch der Angler selbst ist. Glaubst du im Ernst daran das wenn Glasaal, Treibaal, Gelbaal Fangverbot für Berufsfischer und entsprechende Maßnahmen für Wasserkraft kommt wir Angler weiter fangen dürfen.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Vielleicht sollte man ja mal bei einer Diskussion über Schmerzempfinden von Fischen die Wasserkraft und Ihre Leidverursachung vorschieben.
Hier werden bestimmt mehr Fische getötet, zerkleinert und angeschlagen als das Angelhaken je machen könnten.

Außerdem, was ist da mit Stress (siehe Bericht Alinghausen)
"Das ist leid und töten ohne vernünftigen Grund" Da keine sinnvolle Verwertung.
 Was ist da mit dem Tierschutzgesetz!


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Hallo,

Energiegewinnung scheint immer ein wichtiger Grund zu sein.

Da darf man dann gerne auch mal Vögel, Fledermäuse und natürlich jede Menge Fische schreddern.

Da hat nichtmal PETA was dran auszusetzten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*

Die verdienen wie Greenpeace Energy ja auch Kohle damit - aber das ist ein anderes Thema, die verlogenen spendensammelnden Schützer.

Hier gehts zum aktuellen Verordnungstext:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333054


----------



## zokker (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Testudo schrieb:


> ... Die Anglerschaft,  den Zokker mal ausgenommen, sehe ich nicht als nennenswerte Bedrohung des Bestandes.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der war böse ;-)...



Na-na. Bei uns stirbt der Aal noch nicht aus. Ist halt Mecklenburg ... da passiert alles 50 Jahre später. 

Aus der Diskussion halt ich mich hier raus ... zu viele Unbekannte.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Aussetzung der Glasaalfischerei, der Satzaalfischerei, so wie der anderweitigen Berufsfischerei auf Aal für 10 Jahre und Eu weit wäre ein Ansatz, der die Situation entschärfen könnte.



Der Glasaalfang zu Besatzzwecken wird mit Sicherheit nicht eingestellt, vor Allem nicht durch die EU. Die Mitglieder sind durch die Aalverordnung dazu verpflichtet, mindestens 40% der Blankaal-abwanderung des Referenzzustandes zu erhalten.
Das geht nur durch Besatz. Aktuelle zahlen kenne ich leider nicht, aber vor ca. fünf Jahren war nur noch ca. jeder vierte Aal im frei fließenden Rhein aus eigener Kraft eingewandert. Ab dem ersten Kraftwerk liegt der Wert je nach Qualität des Fischpasses knapp über oder bei 0%.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2017)

*AW: EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwass*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Glasaalfang zu Besatzzwecken wird mit Sicherheit nicht eingestellt, vor Allem nicht durch die EU. Die Mitglieder sind durch die Aalverordnung dazu verpflichtet, mindestens 40% der Blankaal-abwanderung des Referenzzustandes zu erhalten.
> Das geht nur durch Besatz. Aktuelle zahlen kenne ich leider nicht, aber vor ca. fünf Jahren war nur noch ca. jeder vierte Aal im frei fließenden Rhein aus eigener Kraft eingewandert. Ab dem ersten Kraftwerk liegt der Wert je nach Qualität des Fischpasses knapp über oder bei 0%.



Das Ziel der Verordnung ist die "Wiederauffüllung des Aalbestandes",  allein schon die Formulierung ist ein Witz, genauso wie der Besatz von Gewässern,  die nicht für kompletten Teil des Lebenszyklus, den der Aal im Süßwasser verbringt geeignet sind  *und* eine unbeschadete Abwanderung gewährleisten.

Ich erwarte von der Verordnung nichts gutes und zielführendes.

Apropos, erinnert sich noch jemand an die leckeren geräucherten Bundaale:q:q


----------

